# Is a Peoria, IL -> Chicago route possible



## Faraz (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it possible? What would need to happen in order for this to happen? How far in the future would it take? I currently have to drive to Bloomington which is around 45 minutes away.


----------



## illini (Mar 19, 2007)

Amtrak used to have a route from East Peoria. The _Prairie Marksman_ ran from August 10, 1980 to October 4, 1981. The route started in East Peoria, and ran east on the TP&W tracks to Chenoa (parallel to U.S. 24) where it turned north towards Chicago (on the same route Texas Eagle and Lincoln Service runs on now). It obviously didn't last very long. I would imagine it had several things working against it. First, it ran from East Peoria and never crossed the river, which probably affected its ridership. I don't believe it made any stops in the small towns on its way towards Chenoa, and I bet that the track between Peoria and Chenoa was pretty slow going (no signals, possibly jointed rail). Personally, I'm from El Paso and would love to see Amtrak service to there on the way to Peoria, but I don't see it happening any time in the future. It's kinda like the proposed Peoria-Chicago highway... It just wouldn't save enough time to warrant it. Here are some pictures:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=78672


----------



## George Harris (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no idea about the condition of any of these routes, but:

On the Illinois DOT rail map it shows the former Rock Island line as still all in place. It is now Iowa Interstate and Lincoln and Southern. This line had multiple trains per day even into the early 1960's and one train, still operated by CRI&P into the Amtrak era, with some form of subsidy from the state in its last years if I remember correctly.

This line crosses the former ATSF at Chillicothe, but whether a connection is possible there, I do not know. If it were possible, this would reduce the distance somewhat.

The TP&W line to Chenoa is also still in place.

Finally, the NS line to Bloomington would also get you to Chicago if you make a left turn at Bloomington.

All these lines would certainly require some work to be able to carry the trains fast enough to provide a meaningful service. The unwillingness of the state to spend money on track was a factor in the Rock Islnad train getting slower and and slower and ultimately dying. Unless that mindset has changed to propose any form of Peoria to Chicago passenger service is a waste of time and money.

George


----------



## Evangelist727 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the same problem. Trying to find transportation for a relative from Peoria, IL to Chicago, but no luck.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 29, 2009)

George Harris said:


> All these lines would certainly require some work to be able to carry the trains fast enough to provide a meaningful service. The unwillingness of the state to spend money on track was a factor in the Rock Islnad train getting slower and and slower and ultimately dying. Unless that mindset has changed to propose any form of Peoria to Chicago passenger service is a waste of time and money.


I'm pretty sure the Rock Island train's demise was caused by the slow collapse and bankruptcy of Chicago, Rock Island and Pacific itself, rather then reduced running time. I wouldn't blame Illinois for not funding capital improvements for a company operating under bankruptcy protection on the brink of liquidation- which, of course, eventually happened.



Evangelist727 said:


> I have the same problem. Trying to find transportation for a relative from Peoria, IL to Chicago, but no luck.


How about the dog? I'm sure they run routes Peoria to Chicago. They're too big not to.


----------



## wrjensen (Jul 29, 2009)

There is no good rail Line from Peoria to Chicago. Any service would have to either go north out of town (RI) or East (TPW) and the make a 90 degree turn to go into Chicago. There were 2 lines that went NE (C&A and ATSF) both were abandoned in the 80's. The best might me to shift one train back to the Chillicothe (18 miles north of Peoria). The SWC had a stop there until the BNSF was formed and the SWC was moved to the old CBQ line because then there would be a need for a single station in Galeseburg.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jul 29, 2009)

I lived in Peoria in the 1950s as a kid. The Peoria Rocket of the Rock Island covered the 160 miles from Peoria to Chicago in 165 minutes (2 3/4 hours) and made two round trips daily. I rode the train from Peoria to Chicago in 1975 and the same trip took 4 1/2 hours. The Amtrak train in the early 1980s used the current Chicago to St Louis and then the TP&W line to East Peoria. At one time there were 3 passenger train routes from Chicago to Peoria. They need to upgrade the former Rock Island route because it serves some smaller cities like LaSalle-Peru and Ottawa which are without alternate transportation that would generate some passengers. Back in the 1950s, the 7AM Rocket from Peoria and 6:15PM Rocket from Chicago were used by business people. The parlor cars would book up quite a ways in advance. The alternate Rock departing Peoria at 3PM and departing Chicago at 10:45AM were used by passengers connecting to other trains.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 29, 2009)

As a previous poster said, the old Rock Island route from Peoria to Chicago still exists. The Peoria branch is owned by Iowa Interstate and CSX owns the old Rock Island main from Bureau to Joliet. The Peoria branch would have to be fixed up and a connection could be made the BNSF (old ATSF) at Chillicothe. The train could then use the BNSF fast track to Joliet, where it could be switched over to the CN (Amtrak Lincoln Service route). I don't think the old ATSF route could be used all the way to Union Station since a connection to that trackage was broken some years ago.

The Prairie Marksman route could be revived. I don't think that route was ever given a fair chance, but it has the disadvantage of not serving Peoria directly. Some sort of connection at Bloomington via the NS might also be possible.

Although Illinois is looking to revive the Chicago-Dubuque and Chicago-Quad Cities routes, I don't think a Peoria train is on the drawing boards.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 29, 2009)

jphjaxfl said:


> I lived in Peoria in the 1950s as a kid. The Peoria Rocket of the Rock Island covered the 160 miles from Peoria to Chicago in 165 minutes (2 3/4 hours) and made two round trips daily. I rode the train from Peoria to Chicago in 1975 and the same trip took 4 1/2 hours. The Amtrak train in the early 1980s used the current Chicago to St Louis and then the TP&W line to East Peoria. At one time there were 3 passenger train routes from Chicago to Peoria. They need to upgrade the former Rock Island route because it serves some smaller cities like LaSalle-Peru and Ottawa which are without alternate transportation that would generate some passengers. Back in the 1950s, the 7AM Rocket from Peoria and 6:15PM Rocket from Chicago were used by business people. The parlor cars would book up quite a ways in advance. The alternate Rock departing Peoria at 3PM and departing Chicago at 10:45AM were used by passengers connecting to other trains.


Then for a time there was the Jet Rocket, a low slung attempt to provide a newer kind of service. As I recall it was not very succcessful. IIRC it was very rough riding and not much faster.

Had not thought about that in awhile, not sure when it ran or for how long. Actually I think we have been through this before on this board but maybe not for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 30, 2009)

The Aerotrain version of the Rock Island Rocket is in the National Train Museum in Green Bay.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jul 30, 2009)

I was living in Peoria when the Jet Rocket was implemented. Unfortunately, they did nothing to upgrade the roadbed and tracks. Most of the line from Peoria to Chicago runs along the Illinois River Valley so can be very marshy at certain times of the year. The train derailed a number of times before they relagated it to Joliet-Chicago commuter service. The original 1940s Peoria Rocket returned to service. The interior of the Jet Rocket was closer to a Greyhound Bus or an airplane cabin. The parlor car observation car known at the Creve Coeur Club on the Peoria Rocket was luxurious by comparison. What happened with the Peoria Rocket should be a lesson for Amtrak or any other rail company that you cannot just add light weight high speed trains without upgrading the right of way at the same time. No wonder the Rock Island went bankrupt!


----------



## DET63 (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> How about the dog? I'm sure they run routes Peoria to Chicago. They're too big not to.


Not Greyhound, but Burlington Trailways runs a couple of trips a day from Peoria Airport to Chicago.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2009)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> jphjaxfl said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Peoria in the 1950s as a kid. The Peoria Rocket of the Rock Island covered the 160 miles from Peoria to Chicago in 165 minutes (2 3/4 hours) and made two round trips daily. I rode the train from Peoria to Chicago in 1975 and the same trip took 4 1/2 hours. The Amtrak train in the early 1980s used the current Chicago to St Louis and then the TP&W line to East Peoria. At one time there were 3 passenger train routes from Chicago to Peoria. They need to upgrade the former Rock Island route because it serves some smaller cities like LaSalle-Peru and Ottawa which are without alternate transportation that would generate some passengers. Back in the 1950s, the 7AM Rocket from Peoria and 6:15PM Rocket from Chicago were used by business people. The parlor cars would book up quite a ways in advance. The alternate Rock departing Peoria at 3PM and departing Chicago at 10:45AM were used by passengers connecting to other trains.
> ...


I too rode on the Jet Rocket as a boy (probably about 1958 or so). It was the first train I ever rode. It was futuristic looking but rough riding. The train was not the classical string of coupled cars. Rather a trailing car used the rear trucks of the leading car as it's front trucks. You didn't have the accordion tunnel between the cars ... it was an open passage way with no doors. The train was not very long ... only 4 or 6 cars as I recall.


----------



## haolerider (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > jphjaxfl said:
> ...


I rode the 40s Rock Island Rocket for the first time in 1946, with my Father who had just returned from France. After watching the Rocket go through the south side of Chicago in a flash for several years before, I was disappointed when I was on board that it didn't seem to have the same sense of speed. I still have the same sense of disappointment when I ride Acela, but I don't complain in the same fashion as I did in 1946!! I never did see the Jet Rocket.


----------



## delvyrails (Dec 22, 2009)

This would be an unconventional way, but for Peoria, a better way to serve it. Put it on a through route, not a commuter-like dead-end route.

Perhaps a Chicago-Quincy or a Chicago-St. Louis train could be diverted just like Amtrak's Empire Builder is routed off the BNSF main line to go via Grand Forks.

It costs a little more to divert a train but a lot less than to run a separate train. There would also be a chance for new revenue in the direction from Peoria away from Chicago. Even if there were fewer passengers away from Chicago than toward it, some of these would be high-revenue passengers going longer distances.

I think there was previously a similar suggestion for serving Decatur, IL by diverting a Chicago-St. Louis train.


----------



## haolerider (Dec 22, 2009)

delvyrails said:


> This would be an unconventional way, but for Peoria, a better way to serve it. Put it on a through route, not a commuter-like dead-end route.
> Perhaps a Chicago-Quincy or a Chicago-St. Louis train could be diverted just like Amtrak's Empire Builder is routed off the BNSF main line to go via Grand Forks.
> 
> It costs a little more to divert a train but a lot less than to run a separate train. There would also be a chance for new revenue in the direction from Peoria away from Chicago. Even if there were fewer passengers away from Chicago than toward it, some of these would be high-revenue passengers going longer distances.
> ...


While some of these suggestions are interesting, the real decision will be made by the State of Illinois, who fund this type of train. If the state wants Peoria service, they will ask Amtrak to study the feasibility and then make their decision. Amtrak is not looking to add intra-state routes that are not funded by a state partner.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 22, 2009)

Illinois actually has been studying the resumption of service to Peoria, but none of the three possible routes would be ideal.

1. Revive the old Prairie Marksman route from East Peoria via TP&W to connection with Lincoln Service/UP route at Chenoa.

2. Utilize the Norfolk Southern from somewhere in Peoria to Bloomington/Normal to connection with the Lincoln Service route.

3. Use the Iowa Interstate (old Rock Island) from Peoria to a connection with BNSF (old Santa Fe) at Chillicothe, the train would switch to the Lincoln Service/CN route at Joliet.

The Prairie Marksman never got a fair shake. It was cancelled as part of a broader cost cutting move by the state of Illinois. There were lots of complaints about the East Peoria station location. I don't know if its possible to route the train to a more central Peoria terminal.

The Norfolk Southern route is in the best shape but it would take the train out of its way, since it would have to head south to Bloomington/Normal, then north to Chicago. And I'm not sure of the prospects for a Peoria station.

The Iowa Interstate would require a lot of rebuilding, but the old Rock Island station still exists in Peoria, but I'm not sure if there's any railroad to connection to it anymore.

In any case, Peoria service is third in line behind the Dubuque and Quad Cities trains.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Dec 24, 2009)

MikefromCrete said:


> Illinois actually has been studying the resumption of service to Peoria, but none of the three possible routes would be ideal.
> 1. Revive the old Prairie Marksman route from East Peoria via TP&W to connection with Lincoln Service/UP route at Chenoa.
> 
> 2. Utilize the Norfolk Southern from somewhere in Peoria to Bloomington/Normal to connection with the Lincoln Service route.
> ...


There is no longer a rail bridge accross the Illinois in the central area of Peoria. The train would have to go south from East Peoria to cross the rail bridge in South Peoria and then back north to the downtown area which with the shape of the tracks would probably add 45 min to an hour to the schedule. At one time both the TP&W rail bridge and the McKinley Illinois Terminal rail bridge crossed the Illinois near where Peoria Union Station used to be. Both bridges are long gone.


----------



## wrjensen (Dec 24, 2009)

3. Use the Iowa Interstate (old Rock Island) from Peoria to a connection with BNSF (old Santa Fe) at Chillicothe, the train would switch to the Lincoln Service/CN route at Joliet.

I would love the route but the connection between at Chillicothe has be cut. the connection on the RI is still there but it does not connect to the ATSF yard (not the main) is gone. Even if you put the track back it would require a reverse move because it is from the westbound ATSF to the South RI.

The better would be run to Bureau and into Chicago. The route from Bureau to Chicago was look as part of the Quad City service.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Dec 25, 2009)

wrjensen said:


> 3. Use the Iowa Interstate (old Rock Island) from Peoria to a connection with BNSF (old Santa Fe) at Chillicothe, the train would switch to the Lincoln Service/CN route at Joliet.
> I would love the route but the connection between at Chillicothe has be cut. the connection on the RI is still there but it does not connect to the ATSF yard (not the main) is gone. Even if you put the track back it would require a reverse move because it is from the westbound ATSF to the South RI.
> 
> The better would be run to Bureau and into Chicago. The route from Bureau to Chicago was look as part of the Quad City service.


At North Chillicothe, the former Santa Fe Route crosses the former Rock Island route on a trestle preparing to cross the Illinois River. The former Rock Island route follows the river. I don't think there was ever a connection between the Rock Island and Santa Fe as they were bitter competitors. When I grew up in Peoria in the 1950s. my Dad worked for the Peoria and Eastern division of the New York Central. Old time railroad guys told my Dad that the Santa Fe main line could have been built through Peoria, but the powers to be didn't want the Santa Fe so they built about 18 miles to the North through North Chillicothe. Peoria was headquaters to the TP&W which had a lot of clout in the late 1800s and early 1900s. So Peoria remained a branch line, small railroad town but as late as the 1920s had 110 passenger trains per day using the former Peoria Union Station and the Rock Island Station which still exists.

I agree the that the former Rock Island line via Bureau Jct, LaSalle and Joliet to Chicago should get a major rehab to modern day standards. The twice daily Peoria Rockets out lasted other passenger trains and one of them made it to 1978. In the 1950s and early 1960s the 7AM Rocket was packed to Chicago and picked up lots of passengers in the towns along the way. The track deteriorated so the schedule was slowed significantly. Most people started driving to North Chilli to catch the Santa Fe early morning train to Chicago. The Rock Island line is prone to being flooded in the spring which causes the rail line to deteriorate faster. The line along the river needs to be built up on a polder that would prevent the flooding. Its pretty much the same line today that was built originally as the Peoria and Bureau Valley in the mid 1800s.


----------



## Big Iron (Dec 25, 2009)

jphjaxfl said:


> I lived in Peoria in the 1950s as a kid. The Peoria Rocket of the Rock Island covered the 160 miles from Peoria to Chicago in 165 minutes (2 3/4 hours) and made two round trips daily. I rode the train from Peoria to Chicago in 1975 and the same trip took 4 1/2 hours. The Amtrak train in the early 1980s used the current Chicago to St Louis and then the TP&W line to East Peoria. At one time there were 3 passenger train routes from Chicago to Peoria. They need to upgrade the former Rock Island route because it serves some smaller cities like LaSalle-Peru and Ottawa which are without alternate transportation that would generate some passengers. Back in the 1950s, the 7AM Rocket from Peoria and 6:15PM Rocket from Chicago were used by business people. The parlor cars would book up quite a ways in advance. The alternate Rock departing Peoria at 3PM and departing Chicago at 10:45AM were used by passengers connecting to other trains.


My Mother's Great Uncle was a conductor for the RI and the Peoria Rocket was his regular run. My Aunt worked in the Westclox factory in LaSalle. More often, when we would head west on the train for a Christmas visit with the Illinois relatives, we would take the Illinois Zephyr to Princeton rather than the Rocket to LaSalle-Peru. My Grandparents house was equi-distance between the two. I asked my Mother why we didn't take Uncle Tony's train, her reply was she was afraid the train would fall off the tracks.


----------



## Joots (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for confirming which train went from Chicago to Peoria, IL in the 1950s. My sisters took the Peoria Rocket from Chicago to Peoria.

I took Amtrak's Prairie Marksman during its very short-lived run from Chicago to East Peoria in late 1980. The tracks were in terrible shape and I believe one had to disembark at East Peoria with no train station. I believe it was in the middle of a residential neighborhood. Train staff were able to call local cab companies for transportation purposes if no one was meeting you and you had to travel into Peoria. One of the great things about the Prairie Marksman was the utilization of classic passenger cars. but I think there were too many things going against the route continuing, and sure enough, it was shut down pretty quickly.

I would love to see Chicago-Peoria Amtrak service resumed!


----------



## Amy (Sep 30, 2012)

_Moderator note: this reply is to a topic that was dormant for over a year._

I found an indirect way to get from Peoria to Chicago Union Station. There is an Amtrak train station in Champaign-Urbana that will take you directly to Chicago Union Station. The Peoria Charter Coach can take you from the citylink bus station in Peoria to the Amtrak train station in Champaign-Urbana, and from there you can get on a train to Chicago. However, the way that the bus and train schedules line up, the total travel time is pretty long because you end up having to wait several hours after getting off the bus before the train comes. If ANYONE knows of a DIRECT way from Peoria to Chicago, I would really appreciate the information.


----------



## Eric S (Sep 30, 2012)

Amy said:


> The *Peoria Charter Coach* can take you from the citylink bus station in Peoria to the Amtrak train station in Champaign-Urbana, and from there you can get on a train to Chicago.
> 
> If ANYONE knows of a DIRECT way from Peoria to Chicago, I would really appreciate the information.


If you are just looking for transportation between Peoria and Chicago (not specifically rail transportation), Peoria Charter Coach also operates directly between Peoria and Chicago (Midway and O'Hare airports, rather than downtown, though).


----------



## Joots (Sep 30, 2012)

I take Metra Electric to my job in downtown Chicago and see the Peoria Charter Coach buses there quite frequently. Here is a link to the company's webpage: http://www.peoriacharter.com. One would need to take Peoria Charter to O'Hare and take the CTA Blue Line into Chicago, or to Midway and take the CTA Orange Line into the city. The current cost is $2.25 one way, and you would need to buy a CTA card at the station before boarding the train.

Returning to Peoria Charter, when the buses are downtown they must be taking people to theatre events, shopping or other special events. I would still love to see passenger service reinstated in Peoria but it looks like local and state politicians need to work with Amtrak on this one. Long-dormant rail service can be reinstated (the state of Oklahoma lost rail service for decades before it was reinstated and once it was it was a short-line train (which I am sure is planned to be completed).


----------



## Partyman (Sep 30, 2012)

My daughter lives in Chicago now and she takes the PCC bus down and back every 3 weeks or so to see us. She gets on it at Midway, it also stops at O'Hare. She gets off at the city link building here. The bus than goes on to Bradley. I think its 40 bucks each way.


----------



## Joots (Sep 30, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether Megabus does a Chicago to Peoria route - they do not. They go from Chicago to Champaign-Urbana.


----------



## Gingee (Sep 30, 2012)

I also live in Peoria. We were just talking about the connection ourselves today. We were right by the tracks. I think they are still used but maybe by freight only. We saw a train in the distance. This was by the river on the Peoria side.


----------



## Joots (Sep 30, 2012)

The Amtrak route I believe went by Chenoa, IL and took Route 24 at least part of the time until we got to East Peoria. As Bette Davis said in "All About Eve" "Fasten your seat belts - it's going to be a bumpy flight." It sure was.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 1, 2012)

Check the website for Lex. I've seen their ads recently, but have never used them. I think they pick up at 4 or 5 locations in Peoria and go to several locations in the Chicago area.

Lex also goes from Peoria to Bloomington, but at the present time it doesn't stop at the Bloomington/Normal Amtrak Station.


----------



## Joots (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.lincolnlandexpress.com/ That's the link to the website - thanks, I've never heard of this bus service.


----------

